# Pure virtual function, Medal of honor 2010 crashes?? HALP!



## peraltish (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all,
This is my first time posting to any forum for anything, ever. Please be patient and i appreciate any help or advice anyone can offer. I think i have a unique problem here, as ive searched all over the internet and this site and couldnt fine jack. HALP!!

So i recently purchased the new Medal of Honor 2010 limited edition game for xp brand new, and the installation went smoothly and all gameplay went just fine up until the third level or so, when halfway through a mission the audio sounded like a broken record and the game crashed to the desktop. I get the generic windows "program has encountered a problem etc etc send error report?" and then a series of messages that are as follows:

Message: Pure virtual function being called while application was running (GIsRunning ==1)

And then i click ok and this box pops up:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime error! Program:\Pr...
R6025
-Pure virtual function call


And so i click ok and i get this:

The exception unknown software exception (0x40000015) occurred in the application at location 0x005b06C1.
Click ok to terminate the program.


And every time i try to play the single player and click resume campaign, it instantly does this. I havnt had any problems with multiplayer...Can anyone help me? I have windows XP 32 bit running on an HP Pavilion a6250t desktop, pentium dual core processor 2.0 ghz, 3GB RAM, NVIDIA Geforce 8400GS graphics card...Is there anything else you need to know? Im not a computer genius so please let me know if i left something out. Any help is greatly appreciated...Thanks.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF



> Message: Pure virtual function being called while application was running (GIsRunning ==1)


this is a Visual C++ related error

first of all download Revo uninstaller from my sig
open it and remove all that is related to Microsoft Visual C++ in the list
(eg: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redist, 2008 and 2010)

also remove all their remains when prompted
restart your PC
download MS Visual C++ redist from here: (download all of them)

Download: Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=

Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

make sure that you have *Windows XP SP3*
you can download Service Pack 3 for Windows XP for free from the Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Beta was pretty buggy and never fully straightened out, try setting the game to run in DX9(as high as you can have on XP) default the setting is Auto.

Navigate to C:\Documents and Settings\My Documents\Medal of Honor\Multiplayer\settings.ini

Open settings.ini file with notepad.
Look for and change DxVersion=Auto to DxVersion=9. 

Are using the Steam account to get the 2(I believe there are 2) patches for the game?


----------



## peraltish (Jan 5, 2012)

@wrench97, i tried the things you suggested except im not sure how to get the patches for MOH once i downloaded steam. Although when i first installed it it automatically runs the MOH updater and installed an update, i dont know if that was the patches or what. In any case i appreciate your response, thank you.


----------



## peraltish (Jan 5, 2012)

@RockmasteR,
I just finished removing all the C++ stuff with Revo and i removed most of the bold lettered registry items as i wasnt sure what to do...i feel like this stuff is wayyy over my head! And the second download link is dead, could you please send me another? Thank you so much.


----------



## peraltish (Jan 5, 2012)

RockmasteR said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=[/url]
> 
> Thats the one it wouldnt let me download. Sorry, like i said, im new to the whole forums thing...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

here you go:

Download: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

peraltish said:


> @wrench97, i tried the things you suggested except im not sure how to get the patches for MOH once i downloaded steam. Although when i first installed it it automatically runs the MOH updater and installed an update, i dont know if that was the patches or what. In any case i appreciate your response, thank you.


Yes updates are patches.


----------



## peraltish (Jan 5, 2012)

Alright well ive tried everything you guys have mentioned and its still having the same problem...Is there anything else you guys can thing of? Thanks a bunch for all the help, i appreciate it.


----------

